# Warm-ups



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 8, 2004)

To All Seniors,

I teach a one hour class and I was wondering if you have any recommendations for effectively using the time.  How do you structure your classes?  How long are they?  Do you incorporate cardio exercises or basics into your warm-ups or do you go directly into SD techniques?  

Thanks for any thought you might have on this.

Respectfully,
MJ :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I teach a one hour class and I was wondering if you have any recommendations for effectively using the time. How do you structure your classes? How long are they? Do you incorporate cardio exercises or basics into your warm-ups or do you go directly into SD techniques?


 I typically teach an 1 1/2 hour class.    
 We start with warm ups  ..... jumping rope or running in place for 5 or so minutes.

 Then move  into some...
 jumping jacks, sit ups, push ups, squat kicks, more running  up/downs or any variety of exercises for about 10 or so minutes.

 This is  followed by some stretching...... some days a lot some days a little... always  encouraging the students to do a lot of stretching on their own so we don't  _*have*_ to do a lot of it in class.... (takes wayyyyy to much  time to do right) 10- 30 minutes.

 I then start going thru the  Basics........ 
 Stances, blocks, punches, strikes, kicks, foot maneuvers etc  as I use these as "Physical Drills" for exercise done in fairly rapid succession  (good cardio) and yet constant builders of "Basics" 10 to 15 minutes.

 At  this point a water break for 5 minutes

 Now I split up class per ranks or skill  levels and start working on Techniques or forms, sets etc. and an instructor is  assigned to each group.  Some times we will do Technique Lines if it is an  intermediate or Advanced class.  This takes up the remaining portion of the time  period except for a 5 minute "burn out" in the end.

 There are many variations but this is a general base reference....

 :asian:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 8, 2004)

Mr. Conatser,

What types of stretches do you have your students do - partner, individual? How do you feel about the benefits of yogic stretches?

I teach children, so I have to be careful of what they can and can't do, as well as attention span.

Thank you. KT


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Mr. Conatser,
> What types of stretches do you have your students do - partner, individual? How do you feel about the benefits of yogic stretches?
> 
> I teach children, so I have to be careful of what they can and can't do, as well as attention span.
> ...


 We do a variety of stretches.   Both Individual and Partner.  I usually start  with individual then do some partner stretches or If time is short just stay  with individual.   If Wall {ballet bars} are available I have a whole series of  exercises with those... if not the standard toe touches, hurdlers, lotus  stretch, front and side splits, Russian stretch, and many others..... I try to  vary them per class so as to not be boring.  

Partner stretches are great  as well and usually net more results but take more time and caution.  Wall  stretches with one persons back to the wall and then raise the leg up as in a  front stretch and try to touch the wall with your toes.......  sitting on the  floor facing each other with legs apart and holding onto belts and do split  stretches...... and many more. all good.

 :supcool:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 10, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> We do a variety of stretches. Both Individual and Partner. I usually start with individual then do some partner stretches or If time is short just stay with individual. If Wall {ballet bars} are available I have a whole series of exercises with those... if not the standard toe touches, hurdlers, lotus stretch, front and side splits, Russian stretch, and many others..... I try to vary them per class so as to not be boring.
> 
> Partner stretches are great as well and usually net more results but take more time and caution. Wall stretches with one persons back to the wall and then raise the leg up as in a front stretch and try to touch the wall with your toes....... sitting on the floor facing each other with legs apart and holding onto belts and do split stretches...... and many more. all good.
> 
> :supcool:


Thank you.  I am slowly trying to incorporate a more advanced stretching routine for the children's classes and your input is appreciated.  Validates some of my thinking, so I guess I'm on the right wavelength.

What is a Russian stretch?  I've not heard that term.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 10, 2004)

Not to counter anything being said,  But due to the growing pains associated with children I would never have kids do advanced or real hard streching.  Thier muscles have a certain pliabilty that I...um older people seem to lack

Todd


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2004)

* MOD NOTE
Please be sure to read This Forum's Rules for Posting 

Thank you,

~Tess
-MT S. MOD-
*


----------

